# Logiciel Windows sur Mac



## lolo2002 (17 Juin 2021)

Hello! 
J’essaye (mais en vain) d’installer et d’utiliser un logiciel qui est sur un dvd mais en .exe 
J’ai un MacBook Pro
MacOs Sierra version 10.12.6

En gros c’est un logiciel qui date de 2003 et qui est censé pouvoir télécharger les photos d’un appareil photo numérique sur mon ordinateur (c’est impossible de voir les photos sans ce logiciel installé)

J’ai essayé par exemple Wine et j’ai réussit à installer l’application et à l’ouvrir jusqu’à qu’il m’affiche ça :/// 
« Le fichier spécifié est introuvable. Vérifiez que le chemin d’accès et le nom du fichier sont corrects. » Et je ne vois vraiment pas comment je peux réussir ahahha!!!

Merci beaucoup d’avance !! (je suis persévérante et motivée donc balancez vos idées !!) xoxo


----------



## maxou56 (17 Juin 2021)

lolo2002 a dit:


> J’essaye (mais en vain) d’installer et d’utiliser un logiciel qui est sur un dvd mais en .exe


Bonsoir,
Le plus simple avec une machine virtuelle windows.
Avec par exemple avec "Virtual box" (Gratuit) comme tu es sous Sierra (sinon VMware ou parallels plus facile et performant, mais payant. VMware 12 est gratuit mais à partir de Catalina)

Sinon il y aussi Crossover (payant) https://www.codeweavers.com/crossover

HS: Pourquoi Sierra. Si ta machine est compatible Sierra, elle est aussi compatible High Sierra.


----------

